# Can't download Apps



## DaGbyte (Feb 16, 2012)

So I installed ICS on my TouchPad as instructed here -http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html- and it went well. However, when I go into the Market to download anyhting (I tried Words with friends, Hanging With Friends) I get only an error saying the download failed - no further explanation.

Most of the other apps seems to work, but I can't download squat. I installed gApps 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip as well as gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip. The latter installed a few more apps, but in both cases the Market would not let me download anyhting.

Anyone have any thoughts on what to try next??

Mahalo,
-DaG


----------



## DaGbyte (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, it appears my encryption on my Linksys router was the issue. I am using WEP (yeah, yeah, I know it's not secure). I got to work and we have a guest VLAN. I attached to it and I'm good to go.

Guess that's an undocumented feature of it??

FWIW - I was able to download Words with friends, but it can't link to my FB account. Any ideas on THAT one??!?!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

